# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum > [Question] Fast Food Forum

## AmithS

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know of a good local forum like this one with focus on the food (fast food & resturant) industry?

Thanks

----------


## emporacci

Hi there,

I haven't found any local one's but there are a few US ones. Try your topics here though, maybe there are more people in the field than you think?

Emps

----------


## Dave A

I could add it as an interest group forum if there was enough interest.

----------


## AmithS

I would like that as this forum has alot of people who participate.

Maybe we can get an indication from other members and see if there is a high enough interest for an interest group?

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

I am involved in restaurants so would have some interest

----------


## Dave A

Looking around, there isn't too much discussion about food on the forum at this point.  That said, it is a bit of a "which comes first, the chicken or the egg" situation. It is a big subject and I'm sure there is plenty of scope.

So I've kicked for touch and set up a broader _food industry forum_. If this generates enough discussion about the fast food industry I can always set up a forum specifically for that later.

 Let's see how it goes.

----------


## emporacci

Sorry I haven't been that active but I would definitely take part in discussions for this industry. Fast food and restaurant in general. Watch this space  :Smile:

----------


## AndyD

> "which comes first, the chicken or the egg"


This would depend which fast food franchise you're sitting in when you place your order.  :Big Grin:

----------

